# 2002 Hells Bay Professional - Restore



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Very Nice! Post up some before pics


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

I was considering buying the same boat a awhile ago from Tom. I am sure after I see the finished product I'm going to wish I had.

Congatulations!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, I will try and post up some of the before pictures tonight. 
It's already setup as a side console which is perfect for my needs. That along with a clean bill of health on the motor with limited hours seemed like a good starting point for a project.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like a nice ride. What are you going to have done to it?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok well heres what I have to work with. All of these are before any major work has started. 

First and most noticably the center coffin will be cut out to open the cockpit. Floor will be sanded and new non skid throughout the deck and cockpit ( light ice blue to match hull). The rest of the list is still a moving target however it will likely consist of patched and polished console, removal of all hatch latches, removal of fly line toe rails, removal of birdsall tm mount, new rub rail, all new hardware, new flush mount stainless hatch latches, hinges, push pole holders, color matching platform inserts, new stickers, carpeted gunnels, new hydraulic steering cylender, new bow& stern eyes, livorsi LED's and removable Ipilot with removable battery tray. As for the  trailer I need to add a removable tongue and probably some new rims. We shall see what the budget allows and how far I can get. 


Here are a couple before the hull is polished. 


















Hull has been buffed at this point.






















































Wiring has already been done so one less headache to worry about!









Hoping to have some new pictures of her next week with everything stripped off. Also I may have forgotten some things but that's the main list for now.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Good looking boat. Don't think I've ever seen a coffin/side console. It will look better without that coffin.

Since its already got toe rails why get rid of them?


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice! I have a similar 2002 17.8 with the same polling platform. Don't see many that style.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yep the coffin box is a bit wierd, its the first thing to go. I use a stripping bucket so no use for rails plus I think they are ugly. 
Kirk is yours the yellow tunnel hull?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

looks better than my boat from the get go.


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

If you want to get rid of that coffin box shoot me a pm.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Trading to Tom for work sorry.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I thought those toe rails looked cool and thought I would want some for my boat. Then I started thinking how I would probably trip on it and fall in so I'll just use a basket


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice investment Eric! 

I would also bet that Skiff was originally a Tiller


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I think one of those Livorsi shift and throttle levers would look cool


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome man, sounds like a killer project. The all ice blue is a great choice. When you get bored of this rig, please shoot me a PM first before you post it - I'll save you some time and come take it off your hands for what you want.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

I must have brought my Whip into Tom's lot the day after you.  Your's is in better condition than mine to start.   Mine is ice blue as well. Here is a photo of when I dropped it off at Tom's. Your's is in the background.  Congratulations and good luck with the rebuild.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Should have some updated pics to post this coming week. Coffin box is out, lots of patching coming up.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Got some new pics this afternoon of the progress. I will upload tomorrow when I get some time.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are some pictures from yesterday. All deck hardware removed, all holes patched. I'm going with a matching ice blue non skid with the existing white trim as an accent. The matching non skid will extend to the poling and casting platforms as well. 

All of the hatch latches are being replaced with flush mount stainless latches. All of the hardware on the boat will be replaced with new as well. New rub rail, new hydraulic steering cylender is going in. There are some other details, I will post pics and descriptions as I get them.

Pickup was tenative for this Friday, however I have a feeling next week will be more realistic.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

And some more from today.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Coming right along. Mine will be in there soon.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Now that's a boat that should be on the top of anybody's list of skiffs for Mosquito Lagoon!  

Looking forward to seeing the completed photos! Enjoy!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Just curious, but does Tom/Islamarine only sell boats that the buyer agree's to have restored? Most other restores I've seen done by Tom the skiffs were in pretty bad shape but this one looked pretty clean. From pictures looks like this one was in solid condition and ready to go. Beautiful skiff and enjoy.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> Just curious, but does Tom/Islamarine only sell boats that the buyer agree's to have restored? Most other restores I've seen done by Tom the skiffs were in pretty bad shape but this one looked pretty clean. From pictures looks like this one was in solid condition and ready to go. Beautiful skiff and enjoy.


To answer your question no the restore was not required as part of the sale. He will sell a skiff as is. I believe mattyvac just got his via Tom as well. 
This one was in pretty good shape to start but its also a 12 yr old boat that had some wear on it from the sun and salt. New awlgrip and new hardware will give it a facelift. It worked out to be convenient as well that he could do the work. I would pretty much only trust the work to Tom or Glasser and letting Tom do it just saved me more driving.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

What are all those toggle switches for? I can only count the need for 3 maybe 4 max?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Best of luck....lookin good so far.

Question: why didn't Tom remove the steering helm before priming?


----------



## Chasintail22 (Jun 22, 2009)

> What are all those toggle switches for? I can only count the need for 3 maybe 4 max?


Check out the pic of the fuse box on page 1... hard to read all of them but that explains a few you probably weren't expecting.

Nav lights
Cockpit lights
VHF
Spare

Then you've got bilge and I'm thinking maybe a bubbler in one of the wells or an accessory switch for something like the GPS... a new HB has 8 switches so not really that crazy for 6 on this one


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm letting Tom do his thing he understands my parameters and expectations. He's ocd about things looking right so I'm not concerned. 
As for the toggles chasintail got them. If I have a couple open switches that's ok with me. Leaves me with options if I want to add anything. 

Got some more pics will update later...


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hellsbay consoles don't come off , they are put on using Weld-On . the name of the product says it all .


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are some more picutres from the end of last week and today. Looking like she will be ready to go toward the end of the week.Tom has been great to work with so far, lots up update and he has taken all of my request and put them into action. Non skid will be sprayed ice blue tomorrow should have some more pictures. From there it gets put back together. Install new rubrail, livorsi led's, latches, all new hardware and a removable ipilot. Hull will be buffed one more time, and new FL numbers and HB stickers and she will look good as new. 

Once I pick her up it's off to the motor tech and then to Ramlin for the removable tongue and whatever else is needed to get the trailer cleaned up. Hoping to get everything completely finished before the holiday.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

That's going to come out nice.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Too bad you can't be there in person to watch the transformation....best of luck!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Getting multiple updates daily from Tom, cant really complain. Even if it was being done closer I'm so busy at work I would have difficulty finding time to go check it out.

While I'm ready to pick up the boat I have also enjoyed watching this project unfold. It's going to take a bit more patience to finish this thing out, but good things are worth waiting for.


Completely glossed base layer awlgrip.









Ice blue non skid down


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Lookin good man, gotta let me know when you get it so I can meet you out on the water that weekend.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks great! I like the two tone on the deck. I think he will start on mine soon. Did you ask Tom for photos or did he just do it? Is Tom doing anything to your poling platform?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I asked Tom for photos since I'm not around to see it day to day. Once he started work on it he has been very good about keeping me up to date. I'm leaving the poling platform alone for now it retains the original style.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> Lookin good man, gotta let me know when you get it so I can meet you out on the water that weekend.


Thanks will do Matt.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

You guys are making me impatient with these restoration projects. Very cool looking skiff, I would hold on to that one!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome looking skiff. How does he do his non-slip? Paint, spread aggregate, clean loose stuff and repaint?
That Ice blue deck looks great!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Awesome looking skiff. How does he do his non-slip? Paint, spread aggregate, clean loose stuff and repaint?
> That Ice blue deck looks great!


IIRC it's an additive called griptex that is added to the paint in the sprayer and it just comes out as non-skid from the gun. Mine was done the same way.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Getting close, tenative pickup this Friday. Basically everything is done except for the ipilot and removable bracket going on tomorrow. It's been a tough wait and with the outboard mechanich and Ramlin closed til the new year it may prove to be a bit longer. 

I will post pics once I pick it up along with a complete rundown of what was done. For now here is a preview. Some of the visible modifications in the picutres are new gauges, new stainless hatch latches, and an Atlas Micro 

















\


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

She looks super sweet, came out really nice. I do have have a question, you might be able to answer. Is there a reason why the hinges aren't recessed into the deck? I noticed this on another HB also.


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Sweet Ride


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> She looks super sweet, came out really nice. I do have have a question, you might be able to answer. Is there a reason why the hinges aren't recessed into the deck? I noticed this on another HB also.


You mean like the one you broke?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. Just the way the older ones were built I guess. Not sure if they improved the hinges with the newer skiffs. In hindsight it may have been possible to do recessed piano hinges but its easy to second guess after the fact. I'm stoked with the way it came out. Will post up some more pics once I pick it up. 

I'm out at riverbreeze most weekends so if you see the boat at the ramp stop by and say hi. If you see me fishing leave me alone ;D


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

El9 - I've enjoyed watching this restore, phenomenal work. Everything looks top notch. Betcha can't wait to hook her up and bring her home. I'm thinking the drive down will be the longest 6 hr drive of your life, but that drive home is going to be sweet. Don't forget to look forward out the windshield occasionally. Looking forward to the slime pics! Congrats.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks great your going to love that Suzuki, I just ran mine for about 50 miles in the last couple days and it's quiet, light, and getting 7-10 mpg on the waterman. Thanks for sharing the restore


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Thanks for the compliments. Just the way the older ones were built I guess..


Yup...same hinges as my 2001.

Good luck with the new ride!


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Excellent ! I want it . Another dream skiff from the golden age of Hells Bay 
Boatworks . Back when they used to build Jeeps instead of Ferraris .


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking good el9!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > She looks super sweet, came out really nice. I do have have a question, you might be able to answer. Is there a reason why the hinges aren't recessed into the deck? I noticed this on another HB also.
> 
> 
> You mean like the one you broke?


That's exactly the one I was referring to. ;D Seriously though, I apologize and hope it was an easy fix.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Headed out early in the morning to make the drive down. Looking forward to everything except the actual driving part.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow this turned out great! Lucky man. Just curious, What kinda bill does this bring in just labor alone for a project this involved?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I think they used to be $12 per hour, but don't hold me to that figure...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is the non answer to your question  If you are interested I would talk to Tom and get some pricing directly from him. I'm not going to go into detail because each project is unique. I think it also depends on workload for a business and how busy they are.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Your skiff looks awesome! Hope mine comes out even close to yours.


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great answer on the price question , couldn't have answered it better myself . Skiff looks great ! Good luck on the drive .


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > She looks super sweet, came out really nice. I do have have a question, you might be able to answer. Is there a reason why the hinges aren't recessed into the deck? I noticed this on another HB also.
> >
> >
> > You mean like the one you broke?
> ...


It was just a regular screw that had been uninstalled and reinstalled so it was loose, I went one more size up and all is well.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

After a long day of driving on Friday I finally got home late evening. The ride there was quick and uneventful. The ride back dealt with my dad having food poisioning from lunch and non functional trailer lights. My dad was ok but we had to pull off the side of the road quite a bit. Worrying about him and then trailering a boat in the dark on I95 without tail lights wasn't a lot of fun. I will post some pics up when I get a chance.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

What brand and type gages did you put on the console?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Pretty sure they are Livorsi, unless Suzuki has some mod gauges...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just matching tach and water pressure gauges both are suzuki. 

I ran the boat yesterday and snapped a couple pics. Will upload later. All I can say about the way the boat handles is WOW. Turns on a dime, lots of power and feels like its built like a tank. Topped out at 37 mph running solo very impressed. 
Still have some trailer bugs to address will have to wait till 2nd week in Jan once ramlin is back to normal hours.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

She's a beaut!


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Sweet!  Beautiful lines.  Hope to see ya sometime!


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

Good looking skiff! You know what prop youre running on that 60?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It's a powertech cupped 3 blade, I will have to go look at the number.
It holds water well for most of the jack plate range but I did notice it starting to cavitate in the last inch of the rise. I will have to run it some more to figure out its limitations. Speed and holeshot are great, no complaints there.


Thanks for the compliments will post more pics once I have trailer figured out.

McFly you know where to find me


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

She a beauty let me know when you want to go.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Turned out sweet. When it comes time for cushions, def. go with C Cushions in Texas...http://www.ccushions.com/marine.htm

I put them on my 17.8 and they are indestructible - go with the Texas Tough finish and you'll never buy another cushion.

Enjoy!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow ! Very nice. Love the simplicity.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> Turned out sweet.  When it comes time for cushions, def. go with C Cushions in Texas...http://www.ccushions.com/marine.htm
> 
> I put them on my 17.8 and they are indestructible - go with the Texas Tough finish and you'll never buy another cushion.
> 
> Enjoy!


Do you have any pics of the cushions on your skiff?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> > Turned out sweet.  When it comes time for cushions, def. go with C Cushions in Texas...http://www.ccushions.com/marine.htm
> >
> > I put them on my 17.8 and they are indestructible - go with the Texas Tough finish and you'll never buy another cushion.
> >
> ...


Yes pics and dimensions please.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > Turned out sweet.  When it comes time for cushions, def. go with C Cushions in Texas...http://www.ccushions.com/marine.htm
> > >
> > > I put them on my 17.8 and they are indestructible - go with the Texas Tough finish and you'll never buy another cushion.
> > >
> ...


I have a local cushion guy if you need. Did my last thre builds. Great quality work and super cheap


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Matty I will shoot you a text once I'm ready. It might be a couple months before I get around to cushions anyways.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Real classy. Great restore.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> > Turned out sweet.  When it comes time for cushions, def. go with C Cushions in Texas...http://www.ccushions.com/marine.htm
> >
> > I put them on my 17.8 and they are indestructible - go with the Texas Tough finish and you'll never buy another cushion.
> >
> ...



I bought the standard thickness cushion and it's impossible to bottom out the cushion when seated.  Gunk and slime washes right off and there are no seams to split or gack up.  They do make a thicker one but it was too high for my likes.  Pic #3 shows the Texas Tough coating they use.  US Navy & Chittum use it on all their seats.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Finally was able to drop it off at Ramlin this morning to get the trailer addressed. I commented to the guy how the tires were losing pressure. His response was the outside tread is missing so your lucky it is still in one piece. Overall the frame and axle are in good shape everything else getting replaced.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Finally was able to drop it off at Ramlin this morning to get the trailer addressed. I commented to the guy how the tires were losing pressure. His response was the outside tread is missing so your lucky it is still in one piece. Overall the frame and axle are in good shape everything else getting replaced.


I had one of my tires blow out on the highway a few weeks ago, switched it out for the spare and brought the blown one to the tire place and they put a new one on for $90.

I ended up checking the tire pressure last week and I was running on 15psi on both tires instead of the recommended 40-50.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anyome know of another trailer aside from ramlin that specifically fits a 17.8 whipray? Ramlin is really expensive to do repairs. I'm sure they are good but just want to see what other options there are. 

Matty I check tire pressure every couple weeks just to make sure. 15 psi and the tires are going to have issues.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

The guys at Float -On Trailers in Vero will custom build and at a good price....great quality.

http://www.floaton.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

> Does anyome know of another trailer aside from ramlin that specifically fits a 17.8 whipray? Ramlin is really expensive to do repairs. I'm sure they are good but just want to see what other options there are.
> 
> Matty I check tire pressure every couple weeks just to make sure. 15 psi and the tires are going to have issues.


Call continental. Jonathan Glasser had a customer drive up from ft. Lauderdale to repair is bow eye on his Marquesa yesterday and he happened to be their top Rep in South Florida. His Skiff was on a Custom Continental Ram-Lin clone and build several models starting at $1,100. I saw it today and it fits his Skiff like a glove. He said to check with the Dealer in Edgewater.

Or

Give Glasser a call as that Skiff will be at his shop through the weekend.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

That's the trailer I have and it is nice, fits like a glove but it does not dry launch as well as the ramlin.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Ended up fixing the ramlin. Eliminated some of the unecessary items, found the winch and jack online and got the expense down in the reasonable range.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are some more pics over the past month. It has been one small project after another but it's finally starting to come to an end. 

First up is the trip to Ramlin. Boat is up on the hoist as they are about to swap out the temp trailer for my refurbed trailer.
I had them add a removable tongue, new LED lights, new welded on uprights, new bunks, capped I beams, new pivot brackets and new rollers. 









Capped ibeams









The removable tongue allows me to keep the boat in the garage 









Here is what the fenders looked like once the old whipray grip tape was removed. 









This one has been sanded for about 5 minutes. Once I get 1200 and 1500 and some polish it will look new. 









New grip tape for the fenders









up on jacks at the tire shop getting new rubber. 









Sanding the spare wheel to see how it came out, got my neighbor to help out. Spent a couple hours sanding through the grits starting at 120.









Still need to hit it with 1200 and 1500 grit and seal but for now it has some shine back









Went to the motor shop, got new anodes, new filters, oil, lower unit fluid, and new fuel water seperator. Motor only has 84 hours on it so it wasn't necessary but I wanted to start with a clean slate.








Finally first trip and my buddy landing the first fish on the boat. I had a few shots as well but the wind didn't cooperate when I was on the bow. 








Waiting on some new HB decals along with a new winch and jack stand. Aside from that may have the hull buffed but it's pretty much done.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Man that is a beautiful boat. Nice job!


----------



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

Nice lookin rig Eric


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Very, very nice!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks great, your going to love it, let me know about getting together I'd like to switch props and look and motor heights. I still need to see what the best set up is for speed and hole shot.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

nice work man


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

turned out great, post pics of the other side of the front of the trailer, curious to see how they did the removable tongue and relocated the jack


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> turned out great, post pics of the other side of the front of the trailer, curious to see how they did the removable tongue and relocated the jack


I will post some pics up next week once I'm able to get the new jack and winch installed. Grove I will pm you. Should have some free time in the next couple weeks to fish during the weekdays.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are a couple pictures showing the completely removable tongue that Ramlin installed. For those of you with normal garages this makes storing a skiff this size possible. Putting the tongue in takes about 2 minutes total. Also upgraded the winch and jack stand with the new stuff from Fulton.




















Also stopped by Hells Bay to pick up some new decals for the boat. While I was there they had hull# 1 sitting in the showroom. I should have taken pics but for those of you that can swing by it is a cool piece of skiff history.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Did you have to cut your spray dealio's between the sponsons to make room for turning?

Here's an older picture of Whipray #1:


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I believe they were already cut before I purchased the boat. I don't know have anything to reference so I can't say for sure other than they look like they were trimmed a bit.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just got my skiff back from a week with Glasser. Pics coming shortly, I would have taken some last night but it was raining when I got home. Been doing little bits here and there over the past few months, its finally almost complete. 
All I can say is that guy is ridiculously good at what he does. I have a 2002 skiff that now looks like it just rolled off the production line. Its about as mint as a 12 year old boat can get!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

As promised here are some new pictures. I took the boat to Jonathan Glasser to let him work his magic on the outside of the hull, and he exceded my expectations.

First up is a shot of the removable tongue trailer. I know I posted some pictures previously but figured I would include this since I had decent lighting. I also figured this was a good way to start since you can see the mirror reflection of the jack stand on the hull. 










Next up are the new trailer rims, they make the whole package look clean and classy. While the old rims got the job done they looked terrible. Also got the fenders sanded out and the new whipray logos applied.










On to Jonathan's work. The hull looks brand new. I have heard that he could do this but with the scratches and barnacle that were on mine I was doubtful it was possible. I was wrong, it looks amazing.









New FL numbers, and new whipray decals 









A view from the other side of the boat with the sun shining on it 









New logo under the hatch









New stainless drain plugs.









And it's pretty much done. Maybe a couple minor things left but I'm done for a while.










Time to go find some tarpon off the beach!


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow, looks beautiful!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

It came out great..., but then I knew it would with Glasser working on it. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

That boat looks gorgeous! Congrats to you and bravo to Mr. Glasser!

[ch128077][ch128077][ch128077]


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweet it looks awesome, it's amazing how he can transform old glass into new! Where did you buy the tires and rims?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, I'm really happy with the end result. The one thing I'm considering is getting some custom bolt on cushions made. Any feedback from those who have had those?

Rims came from discount tire. I found some I liked online and showed them. They ordered them for me, matched the online pricing, then gave me a great deal on install. It came out cheaper than if I had ordered online.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

HOW BOUT NOW ?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Rims came from discount tire. I found some I liked online and showed them. They ordered them for me,  matched the online pricing, then gave me a great deal on install. It came out cheaper than if I had ordered online.


I have the same trailer…can you tell me who makes the rims? Discount tire guys are great to work with.

BTW, I just had new cushions made for my 17.8 Whip by the woman who does all Hells Bay cushions. Let me know if you want her info.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Rims are made by hispec. 
They were $100 each including shipping tax and cost to remove tire and mount new ones. 

Net30 can you send or post some pictures of the cushions you got? They are from Bambi's boatworks correct? Debating bolt on cushions, or just a solid free floating bench cushion that I can take off and put in the locker.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I've bought aluminum wheels from http://www.trailer-wheels.com/ and http://www.etrailer.com/

Both place offer free shipping and both have ship fast. I would use a local retailer if they will get close on pricing. Tire Kingdom took the tires off my galvanized rims, mounted and balanced them for $10 per tire.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> Rims are made by hispec.
> They were $100 each including shipping tax and cost to remove tire and mount new ones.
> 
> Net30 can you send or post some pictures of the cushions you got? They are from Bambi's boatworks correct? Debating bolt on cushions, or just a solid free floating bench cushion that I can take off and put in the locker.



Not to get you down on your purchase, but I bought those same Hi Spec rims and they started to corrode very quickly. Try and stay on top of them and really clean them after every use. I primarily dry launch my skiff and wash with soap and water immediately after every trip.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It's all good, they look a million times better than the old rims.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

FYI...  I sprayed the face of the hubs with white lithium grease before I mounted the aluminum wheels to keep them from corroding on the hub. 

I put a fresh coat of Rejex on them once or twice a year while I'm detailing the boat.

I always wash my rims with soapy water when washing the boat at the end of the day.  No pitting or corrosion at all here..


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Net30 can you send or post some pictures of the cushions you got? They are from Bambi's boatworks correct? Debating bolt on cushions, or just a solid free floating bench cushion that I can take off and put in the locker.


Bambi's did the cushions…she even met me on Rt 95 at 7:00am while I was driving to my vacation home in Mass. to custom fit the tabs on the flaps….great service and quality.  I went with a simple solid cushion, no piping and 3" thick foam.

http://bambisboatworks.com/canvas/


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the seat pictures. I'm still not set on cushions. I had a bench cushion on my maverick, it spent more time in the garage and in the hatch than it did being used. Having said that there are days I wish I had cushions and having bolt on's seems like a nice option.
Just cant decide if im going to hate stepping around the bolt on version or if they will be in the way. 

Good info on the rims. Im a bit ocd when it comes to upkeep, so I'm not overly concerned about them pitting quickly. If you are looking to buy a used boat I'm the guy you want to buy from. Everything gets scrubbed after every saltwater trip to maintain garage queen status. ;D


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Im a bit ocd when it comes to upkeep, so I'm not overly concerned about them pitting quickly. If you are looking to buy a used boat I'm the guy you want to buy from. Everything gets scrubbed after every saltwater trip to maintain garage queen status.  ;D


I do the exact same thing. My wife thinks I'm going to wash the gelcoat off my skiff 

Do you guys use Woody Wax or anything on the top cap and cockpit to make cleaning easier?


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> FYI...  I sprayed the face of the hubs with white lithium grease before I mounted the aluminum wheels to keep them from corroding on the hub.
> 
> I put a fresh coat of Rejex on them once or twice a year while I'm detailing the boat.
> 
> I always wash my rims with soapy water when washing the boat at the end of the day.  No pitting or corrosion at all here..



That's probably a good idea on coating the hub. Thanks


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

You've done an awesome job with the skiff, enjoy


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Got some new updates coming, just dropped off at HB yesterday. Some of the pics have been erased. Figured I would post a few back up. Here is where I left off after Glasser did his work.























































New updates coming in the next few days.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn…that things looks new!


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

All of those pics are from last summer. I organized all my photos in photobucket a few weeks ago and it deleted my entire restore here. Should have some photos of the new work to share on Friday.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Sooo Shiney!!! What kind of work can we expect, or are you keeping it a secret?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm going with "back rest" and "cooler shelf" for $1000 Alex...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> I'm going with "back rest" and "cooler shelf" for $1000 Alex...


Haha yeah even if I had the money I wouldn't put either on my skiff. I like my boats simple. Shiny but simple 

Guess it's not really a secret, as some of the work isn't that exciting. For the sake of not typing everything twice I will just wait and post pics and descriptions all at once.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweeeet I can't wait to slime her up soon ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Speaking of sliming... When are we going to get Todd to throw another owners tourney together on the lagoon. Me and my girlfriend were all excited to fish the one in Islamarada this weekend, but with the new job I wasn't able to take any time off.  :'( :'( It was good meeting yall last year. For a bunch of rich HB snobs y'all were pretty darn nice.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah grove I still owe you a trip or two. Been finding some nice fish lately, let me know if you are free on a weekend. I'm tied up this weekend though.

Spruce, I agree about another lagoon get together. I'm just looking for an excuse to go back to JB's. Hoping I can get my boat tomorrow. If so I will see if I can bug Todd about it.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm off may 2-3 rd lets fish and eat a jbs.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> I'm off may 2-3 rd lets fish and eat a jbs.


Sounds good


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok here is the work I had done. Nothing too exciting but stuff I wanted or needed to address. Thanks to Paul at HB for getting everything done.

Gps unit install. Thanks to Brad for the heads up on the sale for the Raymarine a68. Mounted on articulating rokk Seastrut mount. Wanted to keep everything on the top of the console and keep the front face looking clean.









View from drivers perspective. No steering wheel interference, and enough clearance for my thumb when pinning the throttle down.









Next I got a new seal in the helm to stop my hydraulic steering fluid leak. Not that exciting but a needed fix

Got a clamshell to cover rigging tube hole. It was missing from the day I bought the boat. Keeps the water from getting in the back hatch, plus it looks better than a big hole in the side wall.









Replaced dry rotted rubber drain fittings on front bulkhead. They are now stainless.









I don't have any good shots of the old transom plate but this should give you an idea of what it looked like.









Had the transom plate polished, new hells bay bracket installed with new clean bolts, and black mesh put on the steering cables. I know it's a bilge but it was the eyesore on the boat. That isn't the case anymore.









I put the 3M safety tread on the poling platform steps. Looks way better than grip tape.









Also added a clamp on anchor pin bracket from anytide a month back. Couldn't bring myself to mount a powe pole, so went the manual route instead. So far it works great.

And that's it.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

That turned out great !! How'd you get the HB home screen ? That's pretty damn cool


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I thought that was the normal home screen 

Just kidding, Paul said it was something they did. It's definitely pretty cool.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Beautiful , now go get some nasty on the deck!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Like this?


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice details. Looks great!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

JUST like THAT!!!! And MANY more to come !!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Bump - For Sale
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1439822570


----------

